# Brittany Spaniel Breeders



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone knew of a brittany spaniel breeder in Ohio ? Thanks...............Rich


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I talked for a while with a dog trainer yesterday. He was very knowledgeable and very opinionated. Most of what he said was "wrapped" around selling his training service, but he did convince me that he knew the business and that he works the shows. According to him, English Spaniel is the way to go for birds. The other breeds have some hound dog in them so that they will go for other game as well as birds. Makes them a little less capable for birds. But the little experience I have has showed me that it depends on the dog and its training.

The pro trainer said that it is easier and better to purchase an already trained dog and that it costs about double ($800-1000 versus $400-500). It takes the pros about 4 to 5 months to train them. And he says that the best bet is to buy a fully trained dog anywhere from 14 months old to 3 years old. After they are delivered, they need worked a couple of times per month with some basic procedures that you can do yourself.

According to him, too many things can go wrong early in the dogs upbringing that can really limit them. And that can be a waste of money for guys like me that don't have the time or experience to train them properly. He also said that some dogs just don't make the grade....another reason to go with an already trained one. That's all I know and it's not much.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice King...............Rich


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I know of a guy who lives in your area (Triway School district). They are having a dog trial at his house the weekend of Nov 20 -21. The trial is about a mile past the Pine Tree Barn. Turn left on Carrie lane form the state route. You can see alot of different breeds run and talk to the guys about the good and bad poionts of each. I'am going to be there Judging the trial. Stop by And say Hi. I'll let them know you are coming.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

What time does it start ? I might have to come out and check it out...........Rich


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

It will start about 7:30 and go all day both days.There are 16 braces that are 1/2 hour each. Hope to see you there. Stu


----------

